

SEO spam on Medium - wmeredith

Not going to link it, but the burl is here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;4747f99b1f8b the title of the article is &quot;After Bankruptcy Auto Financing Bring You Back On Road With 3 Easy Tips!&quot; I though Medium was above this.
======
francoismathieu
I curate a collection called "About Data". You have no idea what kind of
submissions I get. They need to clean up the site already, too easy to start
spamming collections and post links out there.

